
Reforming American Health Care - Xichekolas
http://www.economist.com/world/unitedstates/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13899647
======
Xichekolas
I posted this because it has some unusually good statistics regarding what is
actually the problem vs what is often thought to be a problem, but isn't
really.

Also, I always assumed that, while our system is very expensive, it at least
was the best in the world. This article mostly dispels that notion. The
numbers on infant mortality and death rates after strokes was telling.

